# Transfer Contacts from BlackBerry to iPhone ?



## PodoGelbert (Apr 14, 2014)

I have been with Blackberry for many years and recently sold out my 9530 on eBay due to the lack of apps. I bought an refurbished iPhone 5S from the online store, I am wondering how can I move the contacts stored on the old device to iPhone 5S without typing it one by one. There are 200+ contacts on the old Blackberry device. Anyone has some clue on this?


----------



## Aeternus (Mar 11, 2014)

Hello,

What an interesting post on a marriage forum. Did you take a wrong turn?
You can either save them all to your blackberry's sim card, then take the sim into your provider's local store and have them cut it into a micro sim for you (they have little cutters they can use, but you might want to call ahead as I'm not sure they can cut all the way to micro), or you can download the blackberry desktop software. Then go to device, backup, and back it up. That saves your contacts. Then connect your iphone, launch itunes, click your phone, go to the tab that says "contacts" and select "sync my contacts"

That should move them over.


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

How many failures can one post within one post?



Posting this question on this forum = failure
still using Blackberry = failure
using Apple products = failure


----------



## PodoGelbert (Apr 14, 2014)

Aeternus said:


> Hello,
> 
> What an interesting post on a marriage forum. Did you take a wrong turn?
> You can either save them all to your blackberry's sim card, then take the sim into your provider's local store and have them cut it into a micro sim for you (they have little cutters they can use, but you might want to call ahead as I'm not sure they can cut all the way to micro), or you can download the blackberry desktop software. Then go to device, backup, and back it up. That saves your contacts. Then connect your iphone, launch itunes, click your phone, go to the tab that says "contacts" and select "sync my contacts"
> ...


Thanks for the tips, i am gonna to try the later out.  Cutting the sim card sounds not safe for me.

Find a simple solution from this article: copy bb contacts to iPhone 5S with 3-clicks


----------



## PodoGelbert (Apr 14, 2014)

DoF said:


> How many failures can one post within one post?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Posting this question on this forum = failure *Agreed* as I posted in the wrong category, any mods here to move it to the lounge?

still using Blackberry = failure *Agreed*. BB really sucks in nowadays. This is the reason I am looking for a change.

using Apple products= failure *Disagreed*. Pretty happy with the device. Run smooth and has the apps I need.


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

PodoGelbert said:


> *Disagreed*. Pretty happy with the device. Run smooth and has the apps I need.


In time, you will understand.

Sorry to hear btw.


----------



## aikinus (Apr 16, 2014)

Pair devices from your BlackBerry

From the BlackBerry home screen, click on: Options (wrench icon)> Networks and Connections> Bluetooth Connections.
Turn Bluetooth > On
In "Paired Devices", click on "Add a new device", then click on "Search" and your Android should be detected.
Select your Android device and click on Submit to prompt your device.


Transfer all your contacts via Bluetooth

On your BlackBerry go to "Paired devices" now appears an select your Android phone.
Press the BlackBerry button and select "Transfer contacts" 
Than Get the (.vcf) file from your Android phone on your desktop/Drive.
Sign in to Gmail.
Click Gmail at the top-left corner of your Gmail page, then choose Contacts.
Gmail drop-down

Click the More button above the contacts list and select Import....
Click the Choose .vcf File button.
Select the file you'd like to upload and click the Import button.

Transfer all your contacts via phone to phone transfer.
I have typed so much words, and don't wanna type any more, just read this article
: how can I transfer contacts from blackberry to iPhone 5


----------



## aikinus (Apr 16, 2014)

PodoGelbert said:


> I have been with Blackberry for many years and recently sold out my 9530 on eBay due to the lack of apps. I bought an refurbished iPhone 5S from the online store, I am wondering how can I move the contacts stored on the old device to iPhone 5S without typing it one by one. There are 200+ contacts on the old Blackberry device. Anyone has some clue on this?


You can get BlackBerry to iPhone transfer. Then just connect your BlackBerry to your Mac and start the BlackBerry Desktop software. There is a PC version of the BlackBerry desktop software, too. The process works in exactly the same way.

In BlackBerry desktop, go to Device, Backup, and then back up your BlackBerry. This will save your Contacts to your Mac (or PC).

Now connect your iPhone to your Mac and launch iTunes. Scroll down and select 'Info', and then tick the box next to 'Sync Contacts'. The next time you sync your iPhone on your Mac your contacts will sync with your iPhone - and you're done!


----------



## Malpheous (May 3, 2013)

Should be able to bump them over to a GMail account and then move from there over to your iPhone.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

I have to use what my company issues. Before it was BB Torch now it's iPhone 5c. Regardless, the cell provider moved them all over for me for free. They were able to copy everything from the BB and transfer over.


----------



## belover (Apr 28, 2014)

1) Plug in Blackberry to computer
2) Run Blackberry desktop software
3) Choose which software to sync contacts with (Outlook, Address Book etc...)
4) Sync Blackberry to that software
5) Unplug Blackberry
6) Plug in Iphone....make sure that auto sync is turned off...
7) On INFO tab in Itunes....check sync contacts...use same program 
8) Sync Iphone..
9) Iphone will ask if you want to merge or replace data...select merge
and you can also transfer contact from Blackberry to iPhone via a third party tool, such as iPhone Transfer, that works well.


----------



## belover (Apr 28, 2014)

1) Plug in Blackberry to computer
2) Run Blackberry desktop software
3) Choose which software to sync contacts with (Outlook, Address Book etc...)
4) Sync Blackberry to that software
5) Unplug Blackberry
6) Plug in Iphone....make sure that auto sync is turned off...
7) On INFO tab in Itunes....check sync contacts...use same program 
8) Sync Iphone..
9) Iphone will ask if you want to merge or replace data...select merge
and you can also transfer contact from Blackberry to iPhone via a third party tool, such as iPhone Transfer, that works well.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

DoF said:


> In time, you will understand.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear btw.



This here User Experience professional with a PhD and 30 years UX design and usability analysis experience does pack an iPhone so... All praise Jony Ive 

Create a gmail or other free account that can sync a BlackBerry, then get your iPhone and sync to that too. If you have AT&T service there may be a cloud based service to do the migration.

The new Blackberry is pretty good actually, too little too late but pretty decent.


----------

